# how to tell university about my ibs



## Alice20 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in my final year of University, and the work load is pretty stressful, I managed pretty well in my first year, but in my second year I ended up missing quite a few lectures and seminars to to symptoms of ibs and the anxiety that goes with it, because of this I failed a module and have to retake it this year. I never told my University that this was the reason for my poor atendance and results. I want to inform my University about this problem this year because this year is important and I dont want to screw it up. I find talking about ibs embarassing at the best of times. I dont know who to go to or what to say in ways of informing the University about my ibs and how it could affect my studies in the future. I want them to know that there is a valid reason for me not turning up and that it's not just because I'm lazy. I supose I'm scared that they wont believe me or turn round and say that it isn't a valid reason and that I should make more of an effort. Any suggestions or advice is appriciated.


----------



## sophie06 (Sep 14, 2011)

Alice20 said:


> I'm in my final year of University, and the work load is pretty stressful, I managed pretty well in my first year, but in my second year I ended up missing quite a few lectures and seminars to to symptoms of ibs and the anxiety that goes with it, because of this I failed a module and have to retake it this year. I never told my University that this was the reason for my poor atendance and results. I want to inform my University about this problem this year because this year is important and I dont want to screw it up. I find talking about ibs embarassing at the best of times. I dont know who to go to or what to say in ways of informing the University about my ibs and how it could affect my studies in the future. I want them to know that there is a valid reason for me not turning up and that it's not just because I'm lazy. I supose I'm scared that they wont believe me or turn round and say that it isn't a valid reason and that I should make more of an effort. Any suggestions or advice is appriciated.


Talking about it is a problem we all have to face, and try to get over. It's embarrassing to us- it's embarrassing to them, but at the end of the day- what's the big problem in talking about it? I too have IBS and are 2nd year into my bachelor of Communication Degree, Unfortunately for my tutors (you could say) is I have told them I have IBS and they know when I have to go into hospital, they know when I can't make it into class as I can't get out of bed... fortunately my tutors have been amazing as I have talked about what's happening ("I'm not feeling good/I'm going into hospital for more tests/ I have surgery on this date)... for me it's admitting I need help which is not easy. My advice is to tell them (your tutors), tell them the brief of it- or how ever much or little your okay with sharing, in my experience it has helped with the stress as it is YES A BIG trigger!!!!! Tell them as I did that you do have a medical condition, but you work harder because of it, any late assessments are because of hospital treatments or which ever- as it too is important to me that they know i'm not attending because i'm hung over or anything else and it is because of me being sick. If they don't know they can make assumptions, your choice..best of luck with exams if they are coming up like mine xx


----------



## Amber91 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am in my Final year at uni too and had problems over my second year exams as I had a stomach virus (hence how my IBS started). I went to see my personal tutor at university and told him everything that had happened and he was really helpful, put me in contact with the senior tutor to discuss my options. One of my main concerns is my stomach making a horrid gurgling noise or needing the toilet in a lecture/exam, and my uni have suggested that I could sit my final year exams separately from my year group so I'm not as worried about things like that etc. Honestly, make contact with your tutor or someone and let them know what is going on, it really helps! Also you can get coursework extensions if you are very tired or ill, which I have found very helpful. Also your uni should have a way of filing mitigating circumstances, so they know everything and take this into account when deciding on your degree classification at the end of the year.Hope this helps, and sorry for the long message!


----------



## maisy92 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in the second year of uni, and am having the same problem, I have no idea what to say, no idea how to explain why I have such bad attendance. But I know I wiill have to discuss it at some point.


----------

